# Turbo Tax Glitch



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Edit: Just realized an earlier thread has already been created on this topic. I am moving this post there. - I am trying to be pro-active and attempting to file early as advised by security specialists in response to having a fraudulent Unemployment Insurance claim made in my name. While I believe I have addressed the fraudulent claim to the best of my ability, it was advised that I try and prevent anyone from filing a fraudulent tax return by filing early. High tech protection - they can't file fraudulently if I already filed.

Well, now the point of this post - Every time I try to enter my mileage expecting the standard mileage deduction the numbers don't register. I have entered it 18 times, been on the phone with 9 different TurboTax agents, received at least a dozen different stories and explanations. I was disconnected four times and had three agents promise to call me back and not do it. I have wasted at least 7-8 hours chasing this down and had an agent say how sorry he was and offer a free upgrade to the version where I can talk to a tax pro for help (only to have that rescinded). I was told by one support agent that it won't work right until I issue my 1099 forms and I had to explain that I don't issue 1099s as I didn't pay anyone for work services. I did receive some 1099s. She insisted I still needed to send out 1099s and the program won't work until I do - I hung up on her and got the help of my old friend Glenlivet (double).

In the end they finally fessed up that the program doesn't work and it is a known issue that the other nine didn't know about or bother to tell me. Now I am on an e-mail list to notify me when it is fixed. I'm not optimistic. I'm usually pretty good at getting things rectified in disputes but they have me licked. I don't know if they are telling me the truth about it being a known issue or just trying to shake this ant off their boot. I don't know if I will hear back with the fix or not. But be forewarned that at least in the online version linked from Uber you may think you took mileage but TurboTax just ignored the entry. This is particularly troublesome because this version does not permit you to actually see the IRS forms to see what they put down. You have to trust them and they are not proving very trustworthy.


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Did mine this weekend, had the same question on issuing 1099, just said no, and everything worked.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

UPDATE: My 10th try reached a representative that actually solved the problem. DO NOT IMPORT YOUR DATA FROM UBER & LYFT; ENTER IT MANUALLY! We deleted everything that was sucked in by the automatic import and when I manually entered the data, the normal fields appear. The glitch is still there but at least I found a work-around.


----------

